

TL;DR as a service? - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/18034728562/tl-dr-as-a-service

======
jnazario
text summarization is a service, a few places offer it, like summly. you can
also build it using libOts, for example.

~~~
ian
I'm not looking for a machine to summarise text for me. I'm looking for a
human to help me become a better writer. Have you seen any examples of the
latter?

~~~
jnazario
ahh ok. schools are pretty good at that, but i bet you knew that.

here's a coaching service (which, of course, costs money):

<http://www.aliventures.com/coaching/>

i found that one by googling for "writer coaching service -resume" (the last
piece gets rid of the plethora of people who will only help you write a better
resume).

have you studied Strunk's "Elements of Style"? well worth it if you have not.
cheaper, too.

